# More CGB Flounder



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Fished Friday after work and managed 4 more keepers, 23 1/2, 22, 20 and 19 1/2. Fishing this week at CGB has resulted in 18 keepers with the 3 biggest fish being 25 1/2, 25 and 23 1/2. The ticket has been finger mullet, the bigger the bait, the bigger the fish.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

rediculous, lol. Good work...


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Definitely living up to your name Rich. Nice feesh!


----------



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

wow nice catch. I usually fish in MD. Never been to va fishing. Where is that pier? is it a state park?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NOVA said:


> wow nice catch. I usually fish in MD. Never been to va fishing. Where is that pier? is it a state park?


Coast Guard Base, I got stickers on my work Van that have gotten me on a couple of different Military bases but I cant get on a coast guard base, go figure.

Congrats on the catches FP...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You got the white stickers clay? The contractor ones?


----------



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

are there any 24 hour piers in va? can you recommend any. I am going to go this weekend with my two boys.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NOVA said:


> are there any 24 hour piers in va? can you recommend any. I am going to go this weekend with my two boys.


Sea Gull pier on the CBBT, not sure about Ocean View Pier.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Gee Rich,

Leave a couple for me!  Nice catch.

Yeah, finger mullet was the ticket for keepers for me last year as well. Haven't found finger mullet just yet this year.

Off to hunt for FM...

Jacob


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

Cdog said:


> Sea Gull pier on the CBBT, not sure about Ocean View Pier.


Havn't been yet this year, but last year it was 24 hours. I'm pretty sure Lynhaven is too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice stringer of flounder.

OVP is open 24 hrs.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

vabeachpier is open 24


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet! May have to head over that way in my boat. I have a cast net and have a hot spot for FM. Thanks for the report with pics.


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

Live finger or cut?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Great job.


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

*Flounder questions for Flounder Pounder*

FP,

I do a lot of Flounder fishing also and had just a few questions for you if you don't mind answering.

What type of hook do you use for your Flounder?I use 3/0 to 4/0 Circle Hooks but I'm not sure if these hooks cause me to lose a lot of fish or if I'm just setting the hook(reeling tight) to soon.

Which leads me to my second question. How long do you give the Flounder to take the bait before setting the hook? I wait 10- 30 seconds, but have heard of people waiting as long as 2 minutes.

Thanks for your time and great job on the keeper Flounders.


FS


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Fish Slayer,

My standard carolina rig with a 3/4 oz egg and 14-16 inch leader with a wide bend hook. Hook size depands on what size live bait I am using. For minnows I use a 1/0 hook, for finger mullet I use a 4/0 hook. 

Hook set time also depends on the size of the bait, 15-20 seconds for a minnow and up to a minute (or even longer) for a big finger mullet. With the big finger mullet 4 of 5 fish are keepers so I let them dine on it for a while. Whatever bait I am using I slam the hook home like Jimmy Houston. 

Rich


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Rich.

You say you slam the hook home, but I believe that because I use circle hooks that when I try this it just yanks it right out of the Flounder's mouth. I've heard that with circle hooks you don't set the hook but just reel tight while maintaining a constant bend in the rod.

What do you think of circle hooks? 


FS


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

FS,

I never use circle hooks, can't break the old habit of the power slam when setting the hook. A lot of people love them for the catch and release aspect of it, keeps them from gut hooking.

Rich


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like live bait hooks or Kale hooks for flounder and Ill use a Carolina rig the same as FP. Depending on the size of the bait and fish that I am catching is how I match the size of the hook. Right now where I fishing I’m using the smaller size live bait hooks.


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wondering what CGB stands for? Thanks.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

cgb = coast guard base


----------

